# Who's going fishing tomorrow??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn I wish I had better equipment to fish. They expect 7-11 MILLION Salmon coming down the fraser. There is plenty to go around


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow that is a great run! That actually relieves me because when they were only getting around 2 million something was terribly wrong. Are people even allowed to fish the Fraiser right now? I know up here in Prince Rupert they only had 3 days of fishing in the Skeena and its now closed for the rest of the season.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Im sure there will be restrictions on the Fraser River. Probably a number of days or something.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna go to the Fraser tomorrow morning


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

johnny..if you catch more then 1 talk to me about a purchase..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im guiding a guy tomorrow will see


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

as much as I love getting some sockeye, I cannot stand the snack gong show there. Long line fossing to me is still snacking fish; i don't care if you use words like force biting, force hooking, or sockeye doesn't bite...

It is this kind of fishery; allowed for the sockeye, causing problem not just in the sockeye fishery but to pink, spring, coho, chum, and even steelhead. This method is now widely use not just fraser system, but in the vedder, Squamish, and the cap.

You won't see me there.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> as much as I love getting some sockeye, I cannot stand the snack gong show there. Long line fossing to me is still snacking fish; i don't care if you use words like force biting, force hooking, or sockeye doesn't bite...
> 
> It is this kind of fishery; allowed for the sockeye, causing problem not just in the sockeye fishery but to pink, spring, coho, chum, and even steelhead. This method is now widely use not just fraser system, but in the vedder, Squamish, and the cap.
> 
> You won't see me there.


? you say you fish all the systems and yes no salmon ever bite but they do because there pissed off


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We'll see how many actually make it to the spawning grounds. Last year there was supposed to be a huge run, but it somehow never materialized. Lots of fingerpointing then.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

J-F-T, I fish other system, just not the fraser for sockeye. If it is a taggin program or study, I might consider to help. Still I would not use a bonucing betty and 10 - 20 foot of leader.

Years ago, I tried to explain to tackle shops, DFO, fishing club meeting, and other ethical fishermen/women about how I feel about fossing for sockeye. All I got was laugh at and told this is the way sockeye fishing is. And look at how it is now. The method of catching sockeye is used for every salmon in every system.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im going for red springs anyways . you cant fish sockeye yet and i never used the flossing method . im a group member of the fishing anglers club and fishing and game association . my buddy is the president for it at Fraser st area were we have meetings .
to me it just seemed your pointing a finger at me like i floss fish. DFO does not really give a crap i went to Hayward dam our stave river. ive seen so many poachers there and i phoned DFO and they don't care there like there to many chums there and we don't care. Russian snagging chums taking the row and throwing them back in while still alive . and then Asians with no license and there whole family snagging and taking way over there limit. i mean like 4 fish they take over 10 our more . so i get a little mad and i have brought this up in a meeting also too. i hate and i mean i hate poachers


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Butt i love fishing and i live for it


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

JFT, no no, I did not point you as a flosser. Sorry dude. I did not mean that at all.

Sorry for the mis-understanding.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i am going fishing tommorow to a place named after my ex wife ( cow lake ) they got some big pike in there . it first started as a trout lake and someone introduced perch they took off like rabbits so they stocked it with pike to control the perch . the jacks are verry round and they have to be over 100cm to keep got one just over last time .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> i am going fishing tommorow to a place named after my ex wife ( cow lake ) they got some big pike in there . it first started as a trout lake and someone introduced perch they took off like rabbits so they stocked it with pike to control the perch . the jacks are verry round and they have to be over 100cm to keep got one just over last time .


ew lol sweet dude


----------

